# 2 young females in Fort Worth Tx



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

Sadly I am allergic to my girls. Since I can no longer touch them to interact or even care for them, which isn't fair to them, I am re-homing them. 
If you are in the Fort Worth, TX area (or not to far, I can meet up to an hour away. Due to arthritis, I can't drive much further.) and want them, please read the ad --> 2 Young Female Pet Rats - pets and contact me via the contact info in the ad. Thank you!


----------



## TinyDragon89 (Jan 13, 2018)

The girls have found a home.


----------

